# Inspired by horror games?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

My haunt has gotten a lot of inspiration from video games. Some of the major influences are Resident Evil 4, Dead Space, Alone in the Dark and Dark Sector. Have you gotten any inspiration from them?

If you own a video game console then here are a few horror games I recommend to you if you need some inspiration or some entertainment.

If you own a Playstation 3:
*Dead Space*
Dark Sector
Alone in the Dark Inferno
*Bioshock*
Resident Evil 5
Silent Hill: Home Coming
Condemned 2: Bloodshot
Devil May Cry 4
KillZone 2

If you own a "Wii"
*Resident Evil 4*
Dead Rising: Chop Till You Drop
Manhunt 2
*Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles
The House of the Dead: Overkill *

Playstation 2:
*Resident Evil 4*
Obscure
*The Devi May Cry*


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT, NO XBOX 360 GAMES????!!!!! Well, if you own an Xbox360 (like me!!!)....

Xbox 360:
Dead Rising
Jerhico
Alone in the Dark
Devil May Cry 4 (has some odd "monsters" in it)
Darkness
Left 4 Dead (awesome zombie killer, or you can be a zombie and kill people!)
Darkness
Fear 1 & 2
Silent Hill
Condemned 1 & 2
Dead Space


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Don't restrict yourself to console games. Excellent horror imagery is found on computer games. *Quake* is awesome for castle and dungeon type layouts. Don't limit yourself to games that are specifically "Horror", either. The old *Duke 3D* has some awesomely creepy sci-fi horror stuff in it, and Eidos Interactive's *Thief: The Dark Project* is brilliant for imagery set in tombs, tunnels, cathedrals, or medievial environments.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Don't restrict yourself to console games. Excellent horror imagery is found on computer games. *Quake* is awesome for castle and dungeon type layouts. Don't limit yourself to games that are specifically "Horror", either. The old *Duke 3D* has some awesomely creepy sci-fi horror stuff in it, and Eidos Interactive's *Thief: The Dark Project* is brilliant for imagery set in tombs, tunnels, cathedrals, or medievial environments.


Agreed, Duke is classic. Also, Diablo. But I must admit, as fun as they were "back in the day", they don't really stand up to the awesome graphics, gameplay, and AI, that the current games are putting out...especially on a 50" Plasma with surround sound !:devil:


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> WHAT, NO XBOX 360 GAMES????!!!!! Well, if you own an Xbox360 (like me!!!)....
> 
> Xbox 360:
> Dead Rising
> ...


I don't own an Xbox so I could not vouch for it.

But I have played Silent Hill and Devil May Cry on PS3, there both very good games, I recommend them to anyone who owns either system. Since I left them off my list.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Agreed, Duke is classic. Also, Diablo. But I must admit, as fun as they were "back in the day", they don't really stand up to the awesome graphics, gameplay, and AI, that the current games are putting out...especially on a 50" Plasma with surround sound !:devil:


If I read the original post correctly, the thread is about games as a source of inspiration for a haunt, not the playability of the games. Unless the visitors are going to be playing them, the graphical and game quality is irrelevant since the audience will be seeing what the haunter builds, not the original source material.



chisox100 said:


> *My haunt has gotten a lot of inspiration from video games. Have you gotten any inspiration from them?*


Chisox... I noticed in your list you mentioned _Bioshock_. I don't have it (my computer won't support it) but I love it; I've watched it played and watched the vidclips on YouTube and I think the imagery is phenomenal. Did you see my post about the guy and his daughter doing the Bioshock Halloween costumes? It's scaawey!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

That was an awesome costume!


----------

